
First Time - colinprince
http://phk.freebsd.dk/time/20141212.html
======
mmf
I wish it were a bit more verbose on the terms and their use. What does he
mean by phase "term" and frequency "term"? "Term" -> "error"? And if so why
the frequency would set to a relative error of ~25ppm? (Is it measuring the
local clock frequency skew, while showing a near zero corrected phase
error?)...

------
glhaynes
I can't tell if "Of-by-one errors" is a clever joke or a typo.

~~~
hardwaresofton
It's both :) ! It's a typo that is built into the clever joke (to help tell
the joke)

------
daurnimator
Follow-up posts here:
[http://phk.freebsd.dk/time/index.html](http://phk.freebsd.dk/time/index.html)

And the actual project:
[https://github.com/bsdphk/Ntimed](https://github.com/bsdphk/Ntimed)

~~~
daurnimator
Why did someone downvote this?

------
dfc
A previous discussion of ntimed here :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8781435)

